# Το αναδυόμενο τηλεοπτικό τοπίο



## nickel (Aug 24, 2016)

*Εν όψει του διαγωνισμού
Κυβέρνηση: 16 αλήθειες για τις τηλεοπτικές άδειες*
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1500097036

Ευτυχώς που ήρθε μια αριστερή κυβέρνηση να τακτοποιήσει τον καπιταλισμό στο τηλεοπτικό τοπίο. Αφού εγκαταλείφθηκε το ανορθόδοξο «τέσσερα κανάλια χωράνε», θα ζήσουμε και με την πρωτοτυπία «τέσσερα κανάλια αντέχει η αγορά» — με την ελπίδα να γίνει σχετική ρύθμιση και στο χώρο της μετάφρασης, γιατί, από τότε που πήξαμε στην υπερπροσφορά μεταφραστών, άνοδο στις αμοιβές δεν έχουμε δει.

Ελπίζω επίσης να μείνει και κανένα αντιπολιτευτικό κανάλι στην τετράδα, μην είναι μόνο οι εργολάβοι των σημερινών και αρχίσει η γκρίνια περί νέας διαπλοκής. 

Οι δημοσιογράφοι που θα μείνουν χωρίς δουλειά να πάνε να δουλέψουν σε κανέναν κλάδο της οικονομίας με καλύτερη προοπτική και λιγότερη ρύθμιση. Ε, μη ζητάτε να ξέρω και ποιος είναι αυτός.


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Aug 24, 2016)

Διαβάζω στην αλήθεια υπ' αριθμόν 2: Ο διαγωνισμός διασφαλίζει τη διαφάνεια, τους ίσους όρους για τους συμμετέχοντες, την οικονομική βιωσιμότητα των σχημάτων που θα αδειοδοτηθούν, τις θέσεις εργασίας, την *υψηλή ποιότητα του εκπεμπόμενου προγράμματος*, τη μεγιστοποίηση του τιμήματος για το ελληνικό Δημόσιο, το ξεκάθαρο ιδιοκτησιακό καθεστώς και το *πόθεν έσχες των κεφαλαίων που θα επενδυθούν*.

... και αναρωτιέμαι πώς διασφαλίζονται αυτά τουλάχιστον που υπογράμμισα (ιδίως η ποιότητα του προγράμματος και το πόθεν έσχες των επενδύσεων), διότι στα κριτήρια της συμμετοχής στο διαγωνισμό (κατά τα λεγόμενα των ΜΜΕ) δεν υπάρχει τίποτε σχετικό.

Εντέλει πώς μπορεί να είναι ήσυχος ένας καλόπιστος πολίτης ότι αυτός που διεξάγει το διαγωνισμό, η κυβέρνηση, θα είναι αμερόληπτη, όταν είναι πασιφανές εδώ και μήνες ότι έχει συγκεκριμένα κανάλια (Μέγκα, Σκάι) στο στόχαστρο; Θα είναι αμέτοχη μια κυβέρνηση που καταφέρεται ονομαστικά κατά δημοσιογράφων που δεν της αρέσουν (π.χ. Πρετεντέρης, Τρέμη, Πορτοσάλτε, Παπαναγιώτου);

Υ.Γ. Εγώ, με τις προφητικές μου δυνάμεις, προβλέπω ότι άδεια θα πάρουν τα κανάλια των Μαρινάκη, Καλογρίτσα, Κοντομηνά και Βαρδινογιάννη. Ο Αλαφούζος ΔΕΝ θα πάρει άδεια. Θέλει κανείς να βάλει στοίχημα μαζί μου;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 24, 2016)

Paradiper_Du said:


> Υ.Γ. Εγώ, με τις προφητικές μου δυνάμεις, προβλέπω ότι άδεια θα πάρουν τα κανάλια των Μαρινάκη, Καλογρίτσα, Κοντομηνά και Βαρδινογιάννη. Ο Αλαφούζος ΔΕΝ θα πάρει άδεια. Θέλει κανείς να βάλει στοίχημα μαζί μου;



Αυτό είναι το εύκολο κομμάτι. Το μετά, όμως; Όταν τα κανάλια που δεν θα πάρουν άδεια θα συνεχίσουν να εκπέμπουν πειρατικά και θα πρέπει η δικαιοσύνη και η αστυνομία να επιβάλουν τον νόμο; Όταν οι χίλιοι άνεργοι θα προστεθούν στους άνεργους του ιδιωτικού τομέα; Όταν (πόσο βολικά για κάποιους) τα χρέη του Μέγκα τα φορτωθεί το τραπεζικό σύστημα -- δηλαδή εμείς αντί για τους πλουτοκράτες ιδιοκτήτες; Όταν πιάσουν δουλειά τα δικαστήρια;

Αλλά το ξέρουμε πια το εργάκι, μέχρι τη ΔΕΘ είναι η ουσία να κρατήσουν οι θριαμβικοί παιάνες και οι νικηφόροι θούριοι, μετά ας αποδειχτεί ότι ήταν κι αυτά όλα μια αυταπάτη. 

Στο κάτω κάτω τους γνωρίζαμε, γνωρίζαμε (και γνώριζαν κι αυτοί, χαζοί δεν είναι) ποια είναι η κατάσταση, τους ψηφίσαμε (όσοι - όχι όλοι) μπας και κάνουνε ένα από τα δέκα που υπόσχονταν. Διαπραγματεύτηκαν λένε σκληρά, τα έριξαν όλα στη μάχη, κοντά 80 δισεκατομμύρια πολεμοφόδια ξόδεψαν, τι άλλο να κάνουν τα παλικάρια μας; Γενναία έπεσαν, με ψηλά το κεφάλι. Γι' αυτό και άλλωστε τους αγαπούμε (όσοι - όχι όλοι) και θα τους ξαναψηφίσουμε (όσοι/ όχι όλοι).


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2016)

Κατατροπώθηκε η διαπλοκή: δεν πήραν άδεια Star και Alpha. (Άσε που ξηλώθηκαν κανονικά όσοι πήραν. Πού να ξαναδιαπλακούν τώρα...)


----------



## Marinos (Sep 2, 2016)

Συγγνώμη, υπήρχε Μέγκα εδώ και δυο-τρεις μήνες; (Και πλήρωνε τους υπαλλήλους του; )


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 2, 2016)

Marinos said:


> Συγγνώμη, υπήρχε Μέγκα εδώ και δυο-τρεις μήνες; (Και πλήρωνε τους υπαλλήλους του; )



Μέγκα είναι αυτό το κανάλι με βασικό μέτοχο κάποιον εργολάβο και ΣΔΙΤάρχη Μπόμπολα που φημολογείται ότι τορπίλισε κάθε αύξηση μετοχικού κεφαλαίου και εμπόδισε κάθε αλλαγή στη μετοχική σύνθεση; Που έχει κάποια σχέση με έναν Μπόμπολα που του χάρισε η κυβέρνηση κάποια πολυψήφια πρόστιμα με μια από τις πρώτες ΠΝΠ της; Που έχει κάποια σχέση με έναν Μπόμπολα που δεν μπορεί να πατήσει στην Κύπρο για να μη συλληφθεί στο αεροδρόμιο;

Αφού όλοι ξέρουμε τι συμβαίνει με το Μέγκα, ότι εισπράττει αλλά δεν μπορεί να πληρώσει από τους δεσμευμένους λογαριασμούς του, τι το ρίχνεις στην αρένα;

Και καλά το Μέγκα. Τα άλλα κανάλια; Ο Λαζόπουλος από πού θα εκπέμπει πλέον τα φιλοκυβερνητικά αστειάκια του; Η καραμανλική συνιστώσα από ποιο δελτίο ειδήσεων θα εξυμνεί πια τα τρέχοντα;


----------



## Marinos (Sep 2, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μέγκα είναι αυτό το κανάλι με βασικό μέτοχο κάποιον εργολάβο και ΣΔΙΤάρχη Μπόμπολα που φημολογείται ότι τορπίλισε κάθε αύξηση μετοχικού κεφαλαίου και εμπόδισε κάθε αλλαγή στη μετοχική σύνθεση; Που έχει κάποια σχέση με έναν Μπόμπολα που του χάρισε η κυβέρνηση κάποια πολυψήφια πρόστιμα με μια από τις πρώτες ΠΝΠ της; Που έχει κάποια σχέση με έναν Μπόμπολα που δεν μπορεί να πατήσει στην Κύπρο για να μη συλληφθεί στο αεροδρόμιο;
> 
> Αφού όλοι ξέρουμε τι συμβαίνει με το Μέγκα, ότι εισπράττει αλλά δεν μπορεί να πληρώσει από τους δεσμευμένους λογαριασμούς του, τι το ρίχνεις στην αρένα;
> 
> Και καλά το Μέγκα. Τα άλλα κανάλια; Ο Λαζόπουλος από πού θα εκπέμπει πλέον τα φιλοκυβερνητικά αστειάκια του; Η καραμανλική συνιστώσα από ποιο δελτίο ειδήσεων θα εξυμνεί πια τα τρέχοντα;



Μέγκα δεν είναι μόνο ο Μπόμπολας· είναι και ο Ψυχάρης που έπαιρνε εκατομμύρια μόνο με ένα όνομα βαρύ σαν ιστορία, πιχί, είναι κι ο Βαρδινογιάννης... και από φημολογίες, άλλο τίποτα. Θέλω να πω, εγώ βλέπω μια περίπτωση Μαρινόπουλου και όχι κάποιο περίπλοκο και ύπουλο σχέδιο φίμωσης. Στο οποίο συμπέρασμα συντείνουν, για παράδειγμα, και αυτά που γράφεις για το Λαζόπουλο, ή η προαναγγελθείσα επιβίωση του Σκάι. 

Αυτό περίπου ήθελα να πω δηλαδή (νομίζω το ξανάγραψα εδώ πρόσφατα): _όλα αλλάζουν για να μείνουν ίδια_. Ίσως και συ, αγαπητέ μου Δόκτορα, αρχίζεις να βλέπεις ότι ο Σύριζα έχει ήδη καταστεί ένα κλασικό κόμμα όπως όλα και να μην εκπλήσσεσαι πια όταν σου λέω ότι είναι η νέα σοσιαλδημοκρατία (οσονούπω τον βλέπω και στη Σοσιαλιστική Διεθνή). Κάποιοι (ίσως και γω για σύντομα διαστήματα) φαντασιώνονταν επαναστατικές ρήξεις, άλλοι φαντασιώνονται Κορέες, Βενεζουέλες και φιμώσεις. Τι να κάνουμε.


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2016)

Marinos said:


> Συγγνώμη, υπήρχε Μέγκα εδώ και δυο-τρεις μήνες; (Και πλήρωνε τους υπαλλήλους του; )



Καλημέρα. Το Mega δεν το έβαλα καθόλου στη συζήτηση μια και αποτελεί ένα διαφορετικό κεφάλαιο με τις δικές του ιδιαιτερότητες. Πολύ θα ήθελα κάποια μέρα να διαβάσω μια όσο γίνεται πιο αντικειμενική ανάλυση των προβλημάτων του επιχειρηματικού μοντέλου του (με όσα στοιχεία αυτού του μοντέλου συναρθρώνονταν με αυτό που λέμε «διαπλοκή» ή εξωεπιχειρηματικούς παράγοντες, αν και στην Ελλάδα είναι πολύ δύσκολο να μελετήσεις την επιχειρηματικότητα ανεξάρτητα από τη σχέση με την πολιτική).

Θα ήθελα να σχολιάσω και την ωραία τοποθέτησή σου στο #7, αλλά δεν θα προλάβω σήμερα, φοβάμαι. Αντί για διακοπές κάνω τρεχάλες...


----------



## rogne (Sep 2, 2016)

Marinos said:


> Κάποιοι (ίσως και γω για σύντομα διαστήματα) φαντασιώνονταν επαναστατικές ρήξεις, άλλοι φαντασιώνονται Κορέες, Βενεζουέλες και φιμώσεις. Τι να κάνουμε.



Πραγματικά, τι ρήξεις και φιμώσεις... Όποιος πλήρωσε (χοντρά) πήρε. Κι ας είναι ο ένας μεγαλοεργολάβος, ο άλλος αντι-ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, ο τρίτος Ολυμπιακός (πλάκα κάνω), ο τέταρτος δεν ξέρω τι. Και με τα έξτρα που μπήκαν στα δημόσια ταμεία, μπορεί και να μειωθεί ο ΕΝΦΙΑ (του χρόνου). Ή, αν τα έξτρα δεν φτάνουν, να βγει και καμιά άδεια ακόμα στο σφυρί. Class, πάντοτε η ίδια.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 2, 2016)

Rogne, με βάζεις στον πειρασμό να σου βάλω λίνκους από γνωστό τοις πάσι πειραιώτικο προεκλογικό δείπνο. :) 

Και για να σοβαρέψω, δηλαδή δεν θεωρείτε τη μείωση από 9-10 που είναι σήμερα τα κανάλια σε 4 φίμωση και αν όχι, τι τη θεωρείτε; Και αφού τεχνολογικά όλοι γνωρίζουμε πια πως πράγματι είναι εφικτό να εκπέμπουν δεκάδες κανάλια (πράγμα που επιβεβαιώνει και η ίδια η κυβέρνηση που θα δώσει σε δεύτερη φάση θεματικές άδειες), για ποιο λόγο να μη βάλουν ταρίφα 30 εκατομμύρια και όσες άδειες θέλουμε; Ή να μην κάνουν δημοπρασία για όσες άδειες θέλουμε; 

Και αφού άρχισα τις ερωτήσεις, εντάξει, όταν έκλεισε η ΕΡΤ όλοι μας σοκαριστήκαμε με τους ανέργους που δημιουργήθηκαν. Τώρα γιατί δεν σοκαριζόμαστε και δεν φωνάζουμε για το μαύρο; Θέλω να πω, έχει μεγαλύτερη αξία ο άνεργος της ΕΡΤ από τον άνεργο του Κοντομηνά;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 2, 2016)

Marinos said:


> Μέγκα [...] είναι και ο Ψυχάρης που έπαιρνε εκατομμύρια μόνο με ένα όνομα βαρύ σαν ιστορία, πιχί, είναι κι ο Βαρδινογιάννης...



Νομίζω ότι ο Βαρδινογιάννης είχε αποσυρθεί (άλλο κι αυτό, που τον αναφέρουν ως συμμετέχοντα στη δημοπρασία με δύο σχήματα).

Όμως θέλω να σταθώ στα εκατομμύρια που έπαιρνε δάνειο ο Ψυχάρης με το όνομά του (και το όνομα του ΔΟΛ, βέβαια, από πίσω, του ανήκει πια το μαγαζί) επειδή, ειλικρινά, δεν καταλαβαίνω κάτι. Πώς νομίζουμε ότι παίρνουν τα δάνεια οι μεγάλες επιχειρήσεις; Ο Σκλαβενίτης το δάνειο που παίρνει για να τρέξει «ό,τι σώσει» από τον Μαρινόπουλο, δεν το παίρνει με εγγύηση μόνο το όνομά του και την τεχνογνωσία του; Έβαλε εγγύηση μισό κατάστημά του ή την οικογενειακή περιουσία του;

Δηλαδή, εντάξει, εγώ να μην πέφτω στα σύννεφα με το ανέκδοτο του σοσιαλδημοκρατικού Σύριζα (το μισό Πασόκ χρειάστηκε 25 χρόνια να φτάσει να κάνει αυτό το βήμα και τώρα θα το κάνει το υπόλοιπο μισό, το «ασυμβίβαστα σοσιαλιστικό» πασόκ μέσα σε δεκαπέντε μήνες... οκ, αν έτσι μας βολεύει αναλυτικά, σύμφωνοι). Γιατί πρέπει να πέφτουμε από τα σύννεφα με την «ανακάλυψη» ότι οι κατεστημένοι (με την έννοια του καθιερωμένου) επιχειρηματίες έχουν μεγαλύτερη πρόσβαση σε δάνεια (και μάλιστα μεγάλα) από εμένα που δεν έχω κινητά και ακίνητα και προσφέρω μόνο τη φαιά μεταφραστική μου ουσία; Έτσι λειτουργεί το σύστημα, μέχρι να αλλάξει μαγικά όλος ο κόσμος και να λειτουργεί αλλιώς (που δεν το βλέπω, φυσικά).

Μικροί αγώνες για την καθημερινότητα είναι η εμβέλειά μας -- και υπάρχουν πολλά της καθημερινότητας που μπορούν να αλλάξουν στην Ελλάδα χωρίς να πρέπει πρώτα να γκρεμίσουμε τον καπιταλισμό και να χτίσουμε τον ένα και μοναδικό και αόρατο ως τώρα επί Γης πούρο σοσιαλισμό ή τον ένα και μοναδικό και αόρατο ως τώρα επί Γης πούρο φιλελευθερισμό. Να μη δεχόμαστε κοροϊδίες και καραγκιοζιλίκια με τη λογική ότι έτσι κάνουν όλοι -- επειδή *δεν* κάνουν έτσι όλοι. Το είπε και ο σύντροφος Υπουργός Άνευ, άλλωστε, ότι είναι μια διαδικασία που πρώτη φορά εμφανίστηκε στον κόσμο... Όπως σχεδόν οτιδήποτε γίνεται στην Ελλάδα εδώ κι ενάμισι χρόνο.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 2, 2016)

Palavra said:


> Και για να σοβαρέψω, δηλαδή δεν θεωρείτε τη μείωση από 9-10 που είναι σήμερα τα κανάλια σε 4 φίμωση και αν όχι, τι τη θεωρείτε; Και αφού τεχνολογικά όλοι γνωρίζουμε πια πως πράγματι είναι εφικτό να εκπέμπουν δεκάδες κανάλια (πράγμα που επιβεβαιώνει και η ίδια η κυβέρνηση που θα δώσει σε δεύτερη φάση θεματικές άδειες), για ποιο λόγο να μη βάλουν ταρίφα 30 εκατομμύρια και όσες άδειες θέλουμε; Ή να μην κάνουν δημοπρασία για όσες άδειες θέλουμε;
> 
> Και αφού άρχισα τις ερωτήσεις, εντάξει, όταν έκλεισε η ΕΡΤ όλοι μας σοκαριστήκαμε με τους ανέργους που δημιουργήθηκαν. Τώρα γιατί δεν σοκαριζόμαστε και δεν φωνάζουμε για το μαύρο; Θέλω να πω, έχει μεγαλύτερη αξία ο άνεργος της ΕΡΤ από τον άνεργο του Κοντομηνά;



Έχω την αίσθηση (αλλά μπορεί και να κάνω λάθος, γιατί βαριόμουν πάντα να ασχοληθώ περισσότερο και εξακολουθώ να βαριέμαι) ότι η λογική στον αριθμό των αδειών ήταν το μοίρασμα της διαφημιστικής πίτας, δηλαδή το να είναι ένα κανάλι βιώσιμο ιδίοις εσόδοις και όχι από εκβιασμούς, διαπλοκές, ξέπλυμα κλπ. Σ' αυτή τη λογική, βέβαια, ίσως ήταν σοβαρότερη προσπάθεια εκείνη με το βασικό μέτοχο επί Καραμανλή. Ελπίζω να μη με βγάλετε καραμανλικό, μια εντύπωση λέω. Φίμωση, πάντως, θα είχαμε αν επιβίωναν μόνο τα όποια φιλοκυβερνητικά κανάλια. Αν εγώ πάρω ανάποδες, τη δω αντιστασιακός της Κατοχής και βγω με τη ντουντούκα νυχτιάτικα, θα με πιάσουν για διατάραξη κοινής ησυχίας, ενώ αν πάρω άδεια για πορεία και χρησιμοποιήσω την ίδια ντουντούκα σε κανονικές ώρες, όχι. Ε, δεν είναι φίμωση αυτό, πώς να το κάνουμε.

Όσο για το θέμα με το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ ήταν νομίζω κυρίως το χτύπημα στη δημόσια τηλεόραση, τη μοναδική αξιοπρεπή τηλεόραση στην Ελλάδα διαχρονικά (δεν πρόκειται να με πείσετε περί του αντιθέτου, και ευτυχώς ή δυστυχώς έχω δει αρκετή τηλεόραση στη ζωή μου).



drsiebenmal said:


> Πώς νομίζουμε ότι παίρνουν τα δάνεια οι μεγάλες επιχειρήσεις; Ο Σκλαβενίτης το δάνειο που παίρνει για να τρέξει «ό,τι σώσει» από τον Μαρινόπουλο, δεν το παίρνει με εγγύηση μόνο το όνομά του και την τεχνογνωσία του; Έβαλε εγγύηση μισό κατάστημά του ή την οικογενειακή περιουσία του;
> 
> Δηλαδή, εντάξει, εγώ να μην πέφτω στα σύννεφα με το ανέκδοτο του σοσιαλδημοκρατικού Σύριζα (το μισό Πασόκ χρειάστηκε 25 χρόνια να φτάσει να κάνει αυτό το βήμα και τώρα θα το κάνει το υπόλοιπο μισό, το «ασυμβίβαστα σοσιαλιστικό» πασόκ μέσα σε δεκαπέντε μήνες... οκ, αν έτσι μας βολεύει αναλυτικά, σύμφωνοι).


Ε ναι, έτσι παίρνουν δάνεια και άλλοτε τους βγαίνει άλλοτε όχι. Και ο Μαρινόπουλος, φαντάζομαι, έτσι τα έπαιρνε και τα έτρωγε στη Μύκονο. Όσο για το Πασόκ, μπα, τέσσερα-πέντε χρόνια (και πολλά λέω) στην εξουσία του έφτασαν για να κάνει το βήμα στην πράξη.
Μακάρι να έβλεπα ένα τέτοιο σοβαρό στραβοπάτημα ή αλλοπάτημα που να μπορούσα να υπερασπιστώ ή να κατηγορήσω σαν ιδιάζον στον Σύριζα... Μέχρι τώρα (ας αφήσουμε την περίφημη διαπραγμάτευση απέξω) δεν καταλαβαίνω τι παίρνετε τόσο τραγικά, όσοι τουλάχιστον δεν είχατε άλλου είδους προσδοκίες και δεν εννοώ τηλεοπτικές άδειες .


----------



## rogne (Sep 2, 2016)

@Palavra: Και τώρα δεκάδες (υποθέτω) ότι θα 'ναι τα κανάλια, υποψιάζομαι ότι το πραγματικό παιχνίδι με τα περιφερειακο-θεματικά δεν άρχισε ακόμα, και μην εκπλαγούμε αν αποδειχτεί πιο χοντρό συνολικά κι απ' το παζάρι με τις "μεγάλες" άδειες (νομίζω επίσης ότι τότε θα κριθεί και τι θα γίνει με τους εργαζόμενους). Σίγουρα το θέμα "εθνική εμβέλεια" έχει πολιτικές διαστάσεις, και γι' αυτό ο περιορισμός των αδειών, αλλά δεν έχει να κάνει με φίμωση ή μη: η εθνική εμβέλεια είναι παντού στον κόσμο "σοβαρή" υπόθεση και επιφυλάσσεται αποκλειστικά για "σοβαρούς" παίχτες, λίγα κανάλια, λίγα και πολύ μεγάλα συμφέροντα. Θεωρώ προφανές ότι ακόμα και ταρίφα 30 ή 20 ή ακόμα και 10 εκατομμύρια να έμπαινε, μετρημένες στα δάχτυλα θα ήταν οι άδειες που θα δίνονταν τελικά, γιατί πόσοι ακόμα θα μπορούσαν να τις διεκδικήσουν; Άντε να μην ήταν 4, να ήταν 6 ή 7 οι άδειες, τι αλλάζει όμως στην ουσία;


----------



## Palavra (Sep 2, 2016)

Marinos said:


> [...] η λογική στον αριθμό των αδειών ήταν το μοίρασμα της διαφημιστικής πίτας, δηλαδή το να είναι ένα κανάλι βιώσιμο ιδίοις εσόδοις και όχι από εκβιασμούς, διαπλοκές, ξέπλυμα κλπ.


Πρώτ' απ' όλα, εκβιασμούς, διαπλοκές και ξέπλυμα μπορεί κάλλιστα να κάνει και κάποιος που το κανάλι του είναι όχι μόνο βιώσιμο, αλλά βγάζει και υπερκέρδη. Δεν είναι δηλαδή οι ιδιοκτήτες κερδοφόρων επιχειρήσεων αυτομάτως καθαροί και άμεμπτοι, όπως δεν είναι και οι ιδιοκτήτες ζημιογόνων επιχειρήσεων λαμόγια.

Δεύτερον, δεν αποφασίζεται το μέγεθος της διαφήμισης δια νόμου. Αν σε ένα δυο χρόνια πάρει μπροστά η οικονομία και υπερδεκαπλασιαστεί η διαφημιστική πίτα, θα βγουν κι άλλες άδειες στο σφυρί; Ή αντίθετα, αν πάρει την κατιούσα θα πάρει η κυβέρνηση τις άδειες πίσω;

Τρίτον, είναι εντελώς παράλογο το υποτιθέμενο μοίρασμα της διαφημιστικής πίτας όπως το εξηγεί η κυβέρνηση. Ποιος μας λέει ότι οι διαφημιστές θα τη μοιράσουν στα 4; Μπορεί ο ένας να πάρει το 70% της πίτας και ο άλλος το 20% και οι άλλοι δύο το υπόλοιπο 10%. 



rogne said:


> Άντε να μην ήταν 4, να ήταν 6 ή 7 οι άδειες, τι αλλάζει όμως στην ουσία;


Αλλάζει ότι κατ' αρχάς δεν θα μείνουν άνεργοι οι εργαζόμενοι στο Σταρ και στον Άλφα (και στο Έψιλον, το Άξιον 24 και δεν ξέρω κι εγώ πού αλλού) - ή μήπως δεν είναι αρκετό αυτό;

Δεύτερον, διασφαλίζεται ότι θα υπάρχει πολυφωνία. Και ναι, είναι πολύ σημαντικό αυτό, ανεξαρτήτως αν υπάρχουν εκπομπές και στα δύο κανάλια (και ιδίως στον Άλφα) που εμένα μου φέρνουν πολλαπλές αναγούλες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 2, 2016)

Marinos said:


> Μέχρι τώρα (ας αφήσουμε την περίφημη διαπραγμάτευση απέξω) δεν καταλαβαίνω τι παίρνετε τόσο τραγικά, όσοι τουλάχιστον δεν είχατε άλλου είδους προσδοκίες και δεν εννοώ τηλεοπτικές άδειες .



Ε, ναι, αν αφήσουμε απέξω το πρώτο οχτάμηνο που έχει κοστίσει στη χώρα τουλάχιστον ένα 35άρι δις (βλέπεις, κι εγώ δεν πηγαίνω απευθείας στα 100 δις των κοινοτικών) και ανέστρεψε την όποια ανοδική πορεία είχε δημιουργηθεί και το δεύτερο οχτάμηνο, όπου επίσης δεν ασχολείται με τίποτα πέρα από διορισμούς και δήθεν διαπραγματεύσεις, δεν τα έχει πάει χειρότερα από το Πασόκ της Μιμής, π.χ. Εγώ, που περίμενα ότι σήμερα θα πληρώναμε με τυπωμένα βαρουφόχαρτα μάλιστα, θα έπρεπε ίσως να είμαι κι ευχαριστημένος...


----------



## rogne (Sep 2, 2016)

Νομίζω ότι εξισώσεις του τύπου "ένα κανάλι δεν παίρνει εθνική άδεια = κλείνει και μένουν στο δρόμο οι εργαζόμενοι" παραείναι άσπρο-μαύρο τη σήμερον... Βλέπω άλλωστε ότι κάτι Άλφα και Σαββίδης TV είχαν ρίξει στο τραπέζι καμιά 60αριά εκατομμύρια, ενώ ακόμα και οι "φτωχοί συγγενείς" (Σταρ-Κύπριοι) το ξεπέρασαν ανέτως το δεκαράκι. Το θεωρώ σχεδόν αδύνατον να μη σκεφτεί κάποιος ιθύνων "δεν παίρνουμε τίποτις κι απ' αυτούς, να τους δώσουμε σε αντάλλαγμα κατιτίς;". Ίδωμεν...


----------



## Palavra (Sep 2, 2016)

Πράγματι, το πιθανότερο είναι ότι θα δοθούν θεματικές άδειες (μη χάσουμε το Λαζόπουλο, παιδιά, και τι θα κάνουμε) οπότε μάλλον έχεις δίκιο. Τότε όμως προς τι το πανηγύρι;


----------



## Marinos (Sep 2, 2016)

Παλ, είπα ποια είναι η λογική (ότι δεν είναι τεχνικό το θέμα με τον αριθμό των αδειών), δεν είπα ότι ο αριθμός των αδειών είναι πανάκεια ούτε ότι οι καινούριοι δεν είναι λαμόγια -- είπα επίσης ότι η στρατηγική με τον βασικό μέτοχο (να μην παίρνει δημόσια έργα) ήταν πιο πρόσφορη.



Palavra said:


> Δεύτερον, διασφαλίζεται ότι θα υπάρχει πολυφωνία. Και ναι, είναι πολύ σημαντικό αυτό, ανεξαρτήτως αν υπάρχουν εκπομπές και στα δύο κανάλια (και ιδίως στον Άλφα) που εμένα μου φέρνουν πολλαπλές αναγούλες.



Εντάξει, εδώ ας είμαστε ειλικρινείς: υπήρχε δηλαδή πολυφωνία με τα δεκατέσσερα κανάλια; Ειδικά την περίοδο '12-'15 (για να μην πω νωρίτερα) η μόνη (διστακτικά) αντιπολιτευτική φωνή ήταν το πρωινό δίδυμο στην ΕΡΤ -- ναι, αυτό που απολύθηκε. Α ναι, και η Ελληνοφρένεια στον Σκάι -- άκυρο, και αυτοί έφυγαν και παίζουν τώρα κάπου αργάμισυ.

(Εν κατακλείδι, δεν βρίσκετε κι εσείς ότι είναι τόσο, μα τόσο ασήμαντο και βαρετό να συζητάμε για πολυφωνία με όρους τηλεοπτικών καναλιών; )


----------



## Palavra (Sep 2, 2016)

Marinos said:


> υπήρχε δηλαδή πολυφωνία με τα δεκατέσσερα κανάλια;


Ναι, υπήρχε.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 2, 2016)

Έβλεπες τηλεόραση; Γιατί εγώ έβλεπα και λέω ότι δεν υπήρχε.
Αν θες, με άλλους όρους: αυτή που έβλεπες, και τώρα θα υπάρχει.


----------



## rogne (Sep 2, 2016)

Palavra said:


> Τότε όμως προς τι το πανηγύρι;



Αυτή είναι η κρίσιμη ερώτηση. Τα λεφτά είναι μία παράμετρος, σίγουρα, αλλά σίγουρα επίσης όχι η μόνη, μάλλον ούτε καν η σημαντικότερη. Με πολιτικούς όρους, εγώ θα έλεγα ότι έγινε μια σχετική αναδιάταξη του πεδίου όσων έχουν το προνόμιο της ειδησεογραφίας και του καθορισμού της ημερήσιας διάταξης σε εθνική κλίμακα. Βγάζει μάτι φυσικά ότι μπήκε στο παιχνίδι της τηλεόρασης ένας πατενταρισμένα κυβερνητικός εθνικός εργολάβος, καθώς και ότι φτιάχτηκε τώρα και στα τηλεοπτικά ένα θλιβερό δίδυμο Αλαφούζος-Μαρινάκης. Σε δεύτερο πλάνο, κάνας πατροπαράδοτος εθνικός εργολάβος μάλλον θα κάτσει (προς το παρόν) διακριτικά στην άκρη, κάνα όνομα βαρύ σαν ιστορία θα γίνει, δηλαδή έχει γίνει κιόλας, αποδιοπομπαίος τράγος (ας πρόσεχε...), κάνας εθνικός δημοσιογράφος θα ψάξει αλλού συνεταίρους, αυτά πάνω-κάτω. Δεν τα λες και λίγα, αν είσαι της ή πέριξ της εξουσίας, πρώτης έως τέταρτης, δεν τα λες και τίποτα σπουδαίο αν είσαι απέξω και λίγο ζεν. Ως προς το περιεχόμενο πάντως, αν υπάρξει καμιά αλλαγή απ' τα ειωθότα, θα πάρω επιτέλους κι εγώ σειρά να πέσω απ' τα σύννεφα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 2, 2016)

rogne said:


> Ως προς το περιεχόμενο πάντως, αν υπάρξει καμιά αλλαγή απ' τα ειωθότα, θα πάρω επιτέλους κι εγώ σειρά να πέσω απ' τα σύννεφα.


Νεφελοβατείς ακόμα δηλαδή ή θα ανέβεις τότε επιτούτου; :) :devil:


----------



## Marinos (Sep 2, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Νεφελοβατείς ακόμα δηλαδή ή θα ανέβεις τότε επιτούτου; :) :devil:



Στην περίπτωση αυτή θα λέγαμε μάλλον: _να ανέβω στα σύννεφα_ ;)


----------



## rogne (Sep 2, 2016)

http://frikipaideia.wikia.com/wiki/Πέσαμε_από_τα_σύννεφα


----------



## Palavra (Sep 2, 2016)

Εγώ πάντως ως τώρα (για να απαντήσω και στον Μαρίνιο :) ) έβλεπα μία τηλεόραση στην οποία συνυπήρχαν ο Ξιδάκης, ο Λαζόπουλος, ο Αυτιάς, η Τρέμη, ο Φουρθιώτης, ο Παπαδητρίου, η Μενεγάκη κτλ. Ε, αυτή η τηλεόραση ΔΕΝ θα υπάρχει.

Με δυο λόγια, για μένα πλουραλισμός δεν είναι αυτό που θέλω εγώ να βλέπω αλλά μια τηλεόραση που φιλοξενεί όλες τις απόψεις και όλα τα συμφέροντα.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 2, 2016)

Ο Μαρίνι ποιος είναι;
Μην ανησυχείς, τους ίδιους θα βλέπεις και τώρα. Εδώ είμαστε και θα τα δούμε.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 3, 2016)

Ο Μαρίνι είναι ο ταμπλετογραφούμενος Μαρίνος :)
Αφού θα βλέπω τους ίδιους, ποιος ο λόγος να κλείσουν οι υπόλοιποι και να μείνει τόσος κόσμος στο δρόμο; Και από οικονομικής άποψης: ο Άλφα, ας πούμε, μειοδότησε με 60 εκατομμύρια για την άδειά του. Για ποιο λόγο να μην του δώσουν;


----------



## Marinos (Sep 3, 2016)

Μα δεν είπα ότι είναι αναγκαστικά η ενδεδειγμένη λύση (πιο λογική μου φαινόταν η λύση με τον βασικό μέτοχο και πιο βλακώδης η απαγόρευση της ΕΕ...). Είπα ότι δεν τίθεται θέμα φίμωσης. 

Μα βρε παιδιά, είναι ιδέα μου ότι ξαφνικά βλέπω ένα σωρό κόσμο να θεωρεί (ή να καμώνεται ότι θεωρεί) το μέχρι τώρα τοπίο σχεδόν ιδεώδες; Είναι δυνατόν;


----------



## Palavra (Sep 3, 2016)

Το τοπίο δεν ήταν ιδεώδες, αυτό που έγινε όμως ήταν εξωφρενικό. Και επαναλαμβάνω: το γεγονός ότι θα πεταχτούν στο δρόμο τόσοι άνθρωποι είναι ιδιαιτέρως άσχημο και με ανησυχεί που φαίνεται να μην είναι το πρωτεύον σε αυτήν τη συζήτηση.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 3, 2016)

Τα 25 δημοφιλέστερα meme για τα αποτελέσματα της δημοπρασίας των καναλιών


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 3, 2016)

Marinos said:


> Μα βρε παιδιά, είναι ιδέα μου ότι ξαφνικά βλέπω ένα σωρό κόσμο να θεωρεί (ή να καμώνεται ότι θεωρεί) το μέχρι τώρα τοπίο σχεδόν ιδεώδες; Είναι δυνατόν;



Συγγνώμη που βγάζω τα γκρίζα από την ανάρτησή σου, αλλά επειδή θεωρώ ότι ποτέ τίποτε δεν είναι ιδεώδες, απλώς ο καθένας προσπαθεί να το προσεγγίσει, αλλά υπάρχουν σαφώς καλύτερα και χειρότερα, και με το συμπάθιο που προτείνω κάτι που ίσως δεν έχεις χρόνο ή διάθεση να κάνεις, μπορείς να γράψεις 8, 10, 12 βούλες με τα θέματα που θεωρείς ότι ήταν τα προβληματικά στο προηγούμενο τοπίο; 

Ο διαφανής και προφανής σκοπός μου είναι να συζητήσουμε και να συμφωνήσουμε μετά ως προς τη βαρύτητά τους, να δούμε αν η κατάσταση όπως διαμορφώνεται τώρα βελτιώνει ή επιδεινώνει κάποια από αυτά, και να συζητήσουμε πώς θα μπορούσαμε με άλλους τρόπους να προσεγγίσουμε καλύτερα αποτελέσματα.

(Ναι, η εκπαίδευση του μηχανικού φαίνεται, το ξέρω...)


----------



## Marinos (Sep 3, 2016)

Να σου πω, αυτά που θεωρώ προβληματικά στο προηγούμενο όπως φαίνεται θα επιβιώσουν και στο επόμενο τοπίο, οπότε δεν ξέρω αν έχει νόημα. (Με άλλα λόγια θα αντέστρεφα το ερώτημα: _τι *δεν* θεωρείς προβληματικό στο τηλεοπτικό τοπίο;_ ) Επιγραμματικά μπορείς να θεωρήσεις ότι συνοψίζονται στο χιουμοριστικό λινκ που έδωσα, από τη γλοιώδη δουλικότητα του Βερύκιου μέχρι τη γνωστή και μη εξαιρετέα εικόνα των μεσημεριανάδικων και πρωινάδικων. Όσο για αντικειμενικότητα στην ενημέρωση... ας τα αφήσουμε καλύτερα: με ένα λόγο, αν πρόκειται να ενημερώνομαι από την τιβί διαχρονικά θα προτιμήσω τη δημόσια τηλεόραση, προ ή μετά Σύριζα, αλλιώς καταλήγω πάντα ή να γελάω ή να απειλώ να σπάσω την οθόνη. Και αν η κρατική τηλεόραση σχεδόν αναπόφευκτα (κακώς φυσικά) γέρνει υπέρ της κυβέρνησης, οι προσωπικές πολιτικές των καλαναρχών όπως αντανακλούνται σε όλα τα ιδιωτικά δελτία ανεξαιρέτως (for that matter, και στο in.gr του ΔΟΛ ή άλλους ειδησεογραφικούς ιστότοπους, και φυσικά εφημερίδες) είναι, όπως και νάχει, κάτι λίγο πιο ύπουλο.

Ένα άλλο θέμα, για το οποίο δεν είμαι και πολύ προετοιμασμένος να μιλήσω, είναι οι δημόσιες συχνότητες και πώς/ποιος αντλεί το δικαίωμα να τις χρησιμοποιεί. Αν είναι να είμαστε υπέρ του να υπάρχουν κανόνες, δεν βλέπω το λόγο να κάνουμε εξαίρεση εκεί. Όπως το βλέπω, ένα παράλληλο παράδειγμα είναι να πήγαιναν οι μπουλντόζες του υπουργείου και να γκρέμιζαν όλα τα αυθαίρετα της Πάρνηθας, εξαιρώντας τέσσερα φιλέτα που θα τα έδιναν, ας πούμε, στο ΤΑΙΠΕΔ. Θα ήταν η καλύτερη λύση; Δεν ξέρω, και δεν θα ήθελα να είμαι στη θέση των αυθαιρετούχων, αλλά εντάξει, έφαγαν κι αυτοί δάσος.

Να πω την αλήθεια; Θα ήμουν σχετικά πρόθυμος να συνεχίσω αυτή τη συζήτηση αν το θέμα δεν μου φαινόταν τόσο ασήμαντο και, ξερωγώ, πασέ... Σε δέκα χρόνια που θα λήξουν οι άδειες, αναρωτιέμαι αν θα βλέπει κανείς τηλεόραση.


----------



## panadeli (Sep 3, 2016)

Λίγες σκέψεις και από μένα.

Προσωπικά, όταν ακούω έναν πολιτικό να λέει ότι το τοπίο της ενημέρωσης θέλει ρύθμιση, ανατριχιάζω. Σε μια δυτική δημοκρατία, δεν είναι δουλειά των πολιτικών να ρυθμίζουν την ενημέρωση. Αυτά ταιριάζουν σε αυταρχικά καθεστώτα. Σε μια δυτική δημοκρατία, η ενημέρωση οφείλει να είναι ελεύθερη. Οπότε ναι, καλύτερα το τηλεοπτικό τοπίο να είναι αρρύθμιστο —ελεύθερες άδειες, να εκπέμπει όποιος θέλει ό,τι θέλει— παρά ρυθμισμένο από την εκάστοτε κυβερνητική εξουσία. Αν δεχθούμε ότι το τηλεοπτικό τοπίο θέλει ρύθμιση, τότε αυτονόητα οφείλουμε να δεχθούμε ότι και το ραδιοφωνικό τοπίο θέλει ρύθμιση. Πόσες άδειες χωρούν άραγε εκεί; Πόση είναι η πίτα; Σε πόσα ίσα κομμάτια να την κόψουμε; Και μετά βεβαίως θα πρέπει να ρυθμίσουμε και το τοπίο της έντυπης ενημέρωσης. Πόσες εφημερίδες χωρούν στην αγορά; Πόσα περιοδικά; Σε πόσα ίσα κομμάτια να κόψουμε την πίτα; Αν δέχεστε ότι η κυβέρνηση οφείλει να ορίζει πόσα τηλεοπτικά κανάλια μπορούν να εκπέμπουν με γνώμονα το μέγεθος της διαφημιστικής πίτας, τότε πρέπει να δεχθείτε ότι οφείλει να ορίζει και πόσους ραδιοφωνικούς σταθμούς, πόσες εφημερίδες και πόσα περιοδικά χωράει η αγορά. Αν σας φαίνεται παράλογο το δεύτερο, τότε δεν μπορείτε να δέχεστε το πρώτο. 

Το σύνηθες αντεπιχείρημα κατά της εξομοίωσης των τηλεοπτικών καναλιών με τις εφημερίδες (αλλά όχι τους ραδιοφωνικούς σταθμούς) είναι ότι τα κανάλια εκμεταλλεύονται δημόσιες συχνότητες. Κάποτε —και υπό συγκεκριμένες προϋποθέσεις οι οποίες στην πραγματικότητα ουδέποτε ίσχυσαν— μπορεί το επιχείρημα αυτό να έστεκε, αλλά σήμερα, σόρι, δεν στέκει ούτε κατά διάνοια. Θα έστεκε μόνο εφόσον η ζήτηση για τις συχνότητες ήταν μεγαλύτερη από την προσφορά των συχνοτήτων. Σε τέτοια περίπτωση, θα είχε νόημα να μπουν περιορισμοί στο ποιος θα εκπέμπει, διότι δεν θα μπορούσαν να εκπέμψουν όλοι. Σήμερα, με τις δυνατότητες της ψηφιακής τεχνολογίας, το φάσμα των συχνοτήτων είναι πρακτικά ανεξάντλητο: μπορούν να εκπέμψουν χιλιάδες κανάλια. Υπό τις σημερινές συνθήκες, οι δημόσιες συχνότητες είναι κάτι σαν τον αέρα —μπορούμε όλοι να τον αναπνεύσουμε χωρίς να τον στερούμε από τους άλλους, οπότε δεν έχει νόημα να μπουν περιορισμοί στην ποσότητα του αέρα που καταναλώνουμε ή στο πόσοι τον καταναλώνουμε, ούτε φυσικά έχει νόημα να μπει κάποιο τίμημα στην κατανάλωσή του. 

Για μένα, είναι προφανές ότι ο στόχος της κυβέρνησης στο ζήτημα των αδειών ήταν διττός. Αφένος ήθελε να βάλει χέρι στην ενημέρωση και αφετέρου ήθελε να δείξει στο εκλογικό της ακροατήριο ότι πολεμά τους κακούς καναλάρχες και την κακιά διαπλοκή. Ως προς το πρώτο, της ξέφυγε μεν ο ΣΚΑΪ και έχασε και τον Κοντομηνά αλλά κατάφερε να μπουν στο τοπίο δύο δικοί της (στους οποίους αναμφίβολα θα βρει στέγη και ο Λαζόπουλος, μην ανησυχείτε), και ταυτόχρονα να περιορίσει τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια σε τέσσερα. Συνολικά, από τα οκτώ πανελλαδικής εμβέλειας κανάλια (τέσσερα δημόσια, τέσσερα ιδιωτικά) τα έξι θα είναι φιλικά διακείμενα απέναντι στην κυβέρνηση. Έξι στα οκτώ. Δεν το λες και άσχημα. Μεταξύ μας, ακόμη και η υποτιθέμενη «νίκη» του Αλαφούζου βολεύει την κυβέρνηση, και μάλιστα πολύ. Από τη μία θα μπορούν τα φερέφωνά της να παρουσιάζουν το γεγονός ότι πήρε άδεια ο αντιπολιτευόμενος ΣΚΑΪ ως δείγμα της δήθεν κυβερνητικής αμεροληψίας (και θα το κάνουν κατά κόρον, ad nauseam —ήδη το έχουν ξεκινήσει) και από την άλλη θα συνεχίζει να υπάρχει ο κακός και εξόχως απαραίτητος εχθρός που η καλή μας κυβέρνηση διαρκώς θα πολεμά. Ως προς το δεύτερο, η επιτυχία της ήταν ομολογουμένως απόλυτη. Μετέτρεψε τη διαδικασία αδειοδότησης σε ένα ανεπανάληπτο σόου. Έκλεισε ταπεινωτικά τους κακούς καναλάρχες σε μια ιδιότυπη φυλακή επί τρεις ημέρες και τους απέσπασε και 250 εκατομμύρια από πάνω, τα οποία ο καλός πρωθυπουργός μας, ως άλλος Ρομπέν των Δασών, θα μοιράσει στους αναξιοπαθούντες της κοινωνίας μας —δείχνοντας για πολλοστή φορά ότι τον νοιάζουν οι εντυπώσεις και όχι η ουσία, διότι θα έπρεπε να γνωρίζει ότι τα λεφτά αυτά θα έπιαναν πολύ καλύτερο τόπο αν τα επένδυε στη δημιουργία θέσεων εργασίας παρά αν τα μοιράσει εφ άπαξ, όπως δήλωσε ότι θα κάνει. (Κάποτε, σε μια συνέντευξή του, ο Τσίπρας είχε μνημονεύσει ένα παλιό, σοφό ρητό: «Αν θέλεις να βοηθήσεις κάποιον, μην του χαρίσεις ένα ψάρι. Μάθε του να ψαρεύει». Το είχε βέβαια αποδώσει εσφαλμένα στον Μάο, αλλά δεν πειράζει, σημασία έχει η ουσία του ρητού. Τώρα λοιπόν που καλείται να το εφαρμόσει, ο Τσίπρας το ξεχνάει παντελώς και διαλέγει αντιθέτως να μοιράσει ψάρια, γνωρίζοντας ότι έτσι θα αλιεύσει περισσότερες ψήφους και θα σκοράρει περισσότερους πόντους στην εκλογική πελατεία του). 

Τι μας λες λοιπόν; Ήσουν ικανοποιημένος από το τηλεοπτικό τοπίο; Ήσουν ικανοποιημένος από την ποιότητα της τηλεόρασης; Υπήρχε αντικειμενικότητα στη μετάδοση των ειδήσεων;

Όχι, δεν ήμουν ικανοποιημένος. Αλλά δεν είναι δουλειά της κυβέρνησης να τα εξασφαλίσει αυτά. Ακόμη και αν δεχθώ ότι θέλει να τα εξασφαλίσει, δεν μπορεί. Η ποιότητα της τηλεόρασης είναι συνάρτηση δύο πραγμάτων: των τηλεοπτικών παραγωγών και των τηλεθεατών. Αν οι τηλεοπτικοί παραγωγοί είναι χαμηλού επιπέδου και —κυρίως— αν οι τηλεθεατές τούς επιβραβεύουν μέσω του τηλεκοντρόλ τους, τότε το επίπεδο θα είναι χαμηλό. Σε μεγάλο βαθμό, αυτό πράγματι συμβαίνει. Το χαμηλό επίπεδο της τηλεόρασης είναι, πολύ απλά, αντανάκλαση του χαμηλού επιπέδου της ελληνικής κοινωνίας. Αλλά ανάμεσα στα σκουπίδια υπάρχουν και διαμάντια, και ευτυχώς υπάρχουν και αρκετοί τηλεθεατές που επιβραβεύουν τα διαμάντια. Αν στο μέλλον οι τηλεθεατές αυτοί αυξηθούν, τότε θα αυξηθούν και τα διαμάντια. Αν μειωθούν, τότε θα αυξηθούν τα σκουπίδια. 

Το ζήτημα της αντικειμενικότητας είναι ακόμη πιο φευγαλέο. Για μένα, είναι εξαρχής ανέφικτος στόχος. Δεν μπορεί ποτέ να υπάρξει αντικειμενική ενημέρωση. Η ενημέρωση αναπόφευκτα χρωματίζεται και πάντοτε θα χρωματίζεται από τις απόψεις του φορέα που τη μεταδίδει. Δεν υπάρχουν και ποτέ δεν θα υπάρξουν αντικειμενικοί δημοσιογράφοι. Υπάρχει βέβαια απόσταση ανάμεσα στον υποκειμενισμό ενός καλοπροαίρετου δημοσιογράφου που προσπαθεί ενσυνείδητα να κάνει τη δουλειά του και ενός στυγνού απατεώνα που παραχαράσσει και διαστρεβλώνει συνειδητά την είδηση, αλλά και εδώ είναι δουλειά του τηλεθεατή να επιβραβεύσει τον πρώτο και να τιμωρήσει τον δεύτερο. Αν ο τηλεθεατής επιβραβεύει τον Τράγκα, θα γεμίσουμε δυστυχώς με Τράγκες.

Αν λοιπόν η κυβέρνηση δεν μπορεί να εξασφαλίσει ούτε την αντικειμενικότητα ούτε την ποιότητα των καναλιών, τότε τι μπορεί να κάνει; Να κάτσει με σταυρωμένα χέρια; Όχι, έχει δύο πολύ σημαντικά πράγματα να κάνει. 

Πρώτον, να διασφαλίσει τον πλουραλισμό, επιτρέποντας σε όποιον θέλει και μπορεί να ανοίξει κανάλι χωρίς περιορισμούς, χωρίς τέλη, χωρίς τίποτε. «Αφήστε εκατό λουλούδια να ανθίσουν», που έλεγε (όντως, αυτή τη φορά) ο σύντροφος Μάο (λίγο προτού εξαπολύσει ένα κύμα καταστολής κατά των λουλουδιών που είχαν το θράσος να τολμήσουν να ανθίσουν). Ας ανθίσουν λοιπόν τα κανάλια, και στη συνέχεια, εμείς, οι τηλεθεατές, θα κρίνουμε ποια θα επιβιώσουν και ποια όχι.

Δεύτερον, να διασφαλίσει ότι τα κανάλια θα σέβονται τους νόμους του κράτους: ότι δεν θα διακινούν μαύρο χρήμα, δεν θα εκβιάζουν κλπ κλπ. Αυτό είναι ομολογουμένως πολύ πιο δύσκολο, αλλά για αυτές τις δύσκολες δουλειές υπάρχουν οι κυβερνήσεις.

Αυτά πρέπει να κάνει η κυβέρνηση και όχι, στο όνομα της «ρύθμισης» του τηλεοπτικού τοπίου, να δημιουργήσει ένα τεχνητό ολιγοπώλιο που περιορίζει τις επιλογές του τηλεθεατή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 3, 2016)

panadeli said:


> Αυτά πρέπει να κάνει η κυβέρνηση και όχι, στο όνομα της «ρύθμισης» του τηλεοπτικού τοπίου, να δημιουργήσει ένα τεχνητό ολιγοπώλιο που περιορίζει τις επιλογές του τηλεθεατή.



Και όχι μόνο. Ας δούμε το επόμενο σημείωμα από το ΦΒ του παντελώς αγνώστου σ' εμένα κ. Χρ. Μαυρόγιαννη, μέλους (κατά πώς φαίνεται) κάποιου από τα μικρά φιλελεύθερα κόμματα:



> Για να καταλάβετε γιατί είμαι αντίθετος στην "αδειοδότηση" των καναλιών, ας θυμηθούμε εδώ την περίπτωση των ταξί και των φορτηγατζήδων και με ποιό τρόπο ο κεντρικός σχεδιασμός των κρατικιστών δημιουργεί προβλήματα όχι μόνο στο τώρα, αλλά και σε μελλοντικές κυβερνήσεις.
> 
> Τι είχε συμβεί στην περίπτωση των ταξί; Κάποια στιγμή μια κυβέρνηση αποφάσισε ότι έπρεπε να πληρώνουν άδεια. Και την πλήρωναν ακριβά. Αυτή η άδεια όμως όχι μόνο κατέστησε αυτά τα επαγγέλματα ακριβά, αλλά οδήγησε και σε αυξημένες τιμές του προϊόντος τις οποίες δεν μπορούσε να αμφισβητήσει κανείς. Διότι αυτή είναι η στρεβλή φύση των κλειστών επαγγελμάτων: να καθιστούν ένα προϊόν ακριβό για όποιον το χρειάζεται. Με αυτό τον τρόπο μια άδεια ταξί όχι μόνο έγινε πανάκριβη, αλλά και μέσο πολιτικής συναλλαγής.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marinos (Sep 3, 2016)

Ωραία είναι η θεωρία. Ο Σκάι δεν θα είχε πάρει άδεια. Και τώρα, θα είχε βάλει νερό στο κρασί του ήδη. Α, και δεν θα υπήρχε το ίδιο ιδιότυπο τραστ δέκα χρόνια τώρα, κατά σύμπτωση αν δεν γελιέμαι πάλι με τέσσερα κανάλια πάνω-κάτω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 3, 2016)

Ε, πώς το λέει ο daeman για τη θεωρία και την πράξη; ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 3, 2016)

Και για να χαλαρώσει λίγο και η ατμόσφαιρα, το εξώφυλλο από αυριανή (δευτερεύουσα) φιλοκυβερνητική εφημερίδα (της μη σοσιαλδημοκρατικής  συνιστώσας, νομίζω):


----------



## daeman (Sep 3, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ε, πώς το λέει ο daeman για τη θεωρία και την πράξη; ;)



Έτσι το λέει:



daeman said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



και όχι μόνο στα καθ' ημάς, γιατί το εργαστήριο είναι πια παγκόσμιο. 

So long, and thanks for all the fish.


----------



## panadeli (Sep 4, 2016)

Αυτή τη στιγμή, η ποιοτική ΕΡΤ μεταδίδει επί 30λεπτο ομιλία του Μιχαλολιάκου σε κομματική εκδήλωση στις Θερμοπύλες. Όχι ομιλία στη Βουλή, ούτε προεκλογική συγκέντρωση. Κομματική εκδήλωση της Χρυσής Αυγής.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 4, 2016)

Λυπηρό, αλλά συμβαίνει για όλα τα κόμματα του κοινοβουλίου. Πρέπει να υπάρχει κάποια καταστατική υποχρέωση, ανάλογη με τον τηλεοπτικό χρόνο των κομμάτων. Και επειδή αυτές οι εκδηλώσεις γίνονται πάντα Σάββατο ή Κυριακή, πολλές φορές βλαστήμησα που έχασα τον Πουαρό του σαββατοκύριακου επειδή η ΕΡΤ μετέδιδε Θεοδωράκη (όχι τον Μίκη) ή Κουτσούμπα.

Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ, έχω αρχίσει να κουράζομαι να κάνω το συνήγορο του διαβόλου (θυμήθηκα και την ολοήμερη μετάδοση της λειτουργίας του Δεκαπενταύγουστου και, βέβαια, την κωμική πρεμούρα του Σκάι να ακολουθήσει... θου Κύριε). Αυτό το _πολωτικό κλίμα εκεί που δεν υπάρχει λόγος_, βρε παιδιά, με φέρνει στην άχαρη θέση να γίνομαι συνέχεια υπερασπιστής του Σύριζα. Θαρρεί κανείς πως είναι τελικά τόσο αποτελεσματική η κυβερνητική προπαγάνδα, που δίνει πειστικά την εντύπωση ότι έχουν πράγματι ανοίξει οι ασκοί του Αιόλου. Ε, δεν έχουν ανοίξει, μην παρασύρεστε από τους --πώς ήταν εκείνο το άλλο νήμα;-- συμβολισμούς και τις ρητορικές.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 4, 2016)

Τα παλιοκανάλια της διαπλοκής πάντως, όπως το Μέγκα και ο Σκάι, περιορίζονται στον ελάχιστο δυνατό χρόνο, που αναλογικά πρέπει να είναι δευτερόλεπτα ανά δελτίο.


Για να επανέλθω και στα οικονομικά, διαβάζω από χθες πως αν κλείσουν κανάλια με οφειλές σε τράπεζες και στο δημόσιο, δεν θα τις εξοφλήσουν - όπως δεν εξοφλούν και οι εταιρείες που πτωχεύουν. Αυτό, σε συνδυασμό με τις ομαδικές απολύσεις που θα γίνουν από υπαλλήλους, αλλά και τις ομαδικές απολύσεις που θα κάνουν συνεργαζόμενες εταιρείες με κανάλια, όπως π.χ. εταιρείες παραγωγής τηλεοπτικών σειρών, σημαίνει απώλεια για το δημόσιο σε έσοδα από ασφαλιστικές εισφορές σε φόρους που θα είναι πολλαπλάσια των εσόδων που *θα* εισπραχθούν από τις άδειες.


----------



## nickel (Sep 4, 2016)

Καλημέρα. Εγώ, όπως είπα, δεν προλαβαίνω να καταθέσω τις μπουρδουκλωμένες σκέψεις μου, και ευτυχώς έχω πια καλυφθεί σε πολλά σημεία (χωρίς να αποκλείεται να επανέλθω στο νευραλγικό μέρος της κολοκυθιάς «Γιατί τέσσερα;»).

Μπορώ να βάλω απορίες όμως: Γιατί θεωρήθηκε ότι είναι παράνομο ή ανώμαλο το προηγούμενο (το έως τώρα) στάτους κβο; Πειρατικά καταλαμβάνονταν οι συχνότητες; Μήπως πήγαν οι αρχές να κατεβάσουν τους πομπούς; Έκλεισαν τις εταιρείες που εισέπρατταν διαφημίσεις και μοίραζαν φόρους και μισθούς; Το κράτος έκανε αυτές τις συναλλαγές, όχι το «προ του Σύριζα ανώμαλο καθεστώς». Θα μπορούσαν να τακτοποιήσουν με κάποιον τρόπο διάφορες εκκρεμότητες, να εξομαλυνθεί το τοπίο, αλλά το να κλείσεις δύο ή τρία κανάλια για να μπουν στη θέση τους ο Καλογρίτσας και ο Μαρινάκης — αυτό κι αν είναι ανωμαλία στο δικό μου μυαλό. Κανονικά τα κανάλια που αποκλείονται πρέπει να βγουν στο αντάρτικο!

Θα μπορούσαν να ανοίξουν πρόσθετα κανάλια, αλλά τώρα, με το «4 σταθμούς αντέχει η αγορά», η κυβέρνηση παίζει το ρόλο του προστάτη και νταβατζή των τεσσάρων πλειοδοτών*. Και αυτό λέγεται πόλεμος στη διαπλοκή!

Ίσως βέβαια διαβάζω στραβά αυτά που γίνονται, αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι δεν έχει πείσει πολλούς η κυβέρνηση ότι οι προθέσεις της ήταν οι αγαθότερες ή οι παραγωγικότερες. Όσο για το αύριο της όλης υπόθεσης, οι εξελίξεις διαγράφονται με τη σιγουριά και την προοπτική σταθερότητας που εμπνέουν οι περισσότερες πρωτοβουλίες της σημερινής κυβέρνησης.



* Των τεσσάρων που υπόσχονται ότι ΘΑ της χώσουν τα περισσότερα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 4, 2016)

Επί έξι χρόνια, η λύση σε οτιδήποτε ήταν «κάτι αντιμνημονιακό».

Μετά περάσαμε στα η λύση είναι στο «δώσε άλλη μια ευκαιρία», «τα συνυπόγραψαν όλοι» (ναι, αλλά δεν τα διαπραγματεύτηκαν όλοι ούτε πριν, ούτε μετά -- και ας πρόσεχαν, φυσικά) και «στο οι άλλοι, καλύτεροι ήταν;» (Ναι, ήταν. Όχι καλοί, μέτριοι, στο μέσο όρο ας πούμε, αλλά πολύ καλύτεροι.)

Τώρα περνάμε στο «τι να κάνουμε, μια αυταπάτη είχαμε, ένα λάθος κάναμε», «λυπηρό, κλαίμε, αλλά έτσι είναι» και «ας πρόσεχαν όσοι μας ψήφισαν» (συμπίλημα από πρόσφατες δηλώσεις *πρωτοφανούς θράσους* διάφορων κυβερνητικών παραγόντων).

Καταλαβαίνω ότι όπως μπορεί να ισχυριστεί κανείς ότι κοιτάζοντας από τον Άρη, τον Κόκκινο Πλανήτη, δεν φαίνονται διαφορές στις ηπείρους της Γης, έτσι δεν φαίνονται και επιμέρους διαφορές στην πολιτική που ασκούν τα «φιλοευρωπαϊκά» κόμματα (αφού ως γνωστόν, η σωστή πολιτική είναι η άλλη, που δεν ασκείται πουθενά και υπάρχει μόνο ως πλάσμα της θεωρίας), αλλά όλοι γνωρίζουμε ότι διαφορές υπάρχουν και ανάμεσα στις ηπείρους, και τις επιμέρους πολιτικές. 

Και ο καθένας, Γήινος και Αρειανός, τελικά επιλέγει την ήπειρο που του ταιριάζει καλύτερα. Πλανήτη ακόμα δεν μπορούμε να επιλέξουμε.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 7, 2016)

«Εγώ τους βοήθησα», είπε ο κ. Κοντομηνάς, προσθέτοντας «γιατί είναι νέοι άνθρωποι και πίστευα ότι θα βοηθήσουν τη χώρα, αλλά η πολιτική τους και οι επιλογές τους στην οικονομία οδηγούν τη χώρα στην καταστροφή. Προσωπικά με κυνηγούν με μια ανύπαρκτη δικαστική υπόθεση για να με έχουν όμηρο και προσπαθούν να κλείσουν τον Alpha για να δώσουν τα κανάλια στους εκλεκτούς τους. Δεν πρόκειται, όμως, να κλείσουμε και έχουμε ήδη επεξεργαστεί τρόπους για να μείνουμε ζωντανοί».​

Κινητικότητα και συνεργασίες στο τηλεοπτικό πεδίο


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2016)

*Τροπολογία Παππά: Σε πέντε ημέρες από το ΦΕΚ το «μαύρο», αλλιώς φυλακή*
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1500108248

Πιο σιγά στην κατηφόρα, παιδιά, γιατί θα σκοντάψετε και θα φάτε τα μούτρα σας.

Άλλωστε, τώρα είμαστε στη φάση που απολαμβάνουμε τις καντρίλιες στο Συμβούλιο της Επικρατείας. Μη μας αποσπάτε την προσοχή...


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2016)

Α, εντάξει, με άκουσαν. 

Κατατέθηκε για να αποσυρθεί τελικά η τροπολογία για το «μαύρο» στα κανάλια

[...]
Ο κ. Παππάς σε δήλωσή του εξήγησε: «Είχα, πριν από λίγο, επικοινωνία με τον Πρόεδρο της Βουλής των Ελλήνων, κύριο Νίκο Βούτση. Μου εξέφρασε την άποψη ότι η οποιαδήποτε νομοθετική πρωτοβουλία για τη μετάβαση στο νέο τηλεοπτικό τοπίο είναι καλύτερο να λάβει χώρα μετά τη νέα προσπάθεια συγκρότησης του Εθνικού Συμβουλίου Ραδιοτηλεόρασης, μέσω της Διάσκεψης των Προέδρων της Βουλής. Αυτό και θα κάνουμε.

»Είναι η ώρα να εξαντλήσουμε όλα τα περιθώρια συναινέσεων. Τόσο για τη συγκρότηση της Ανεξάρτητης Ρυθμιστικής Αρχής, του ΕΣΡ, όσο και για τις ευρύτερες δυνατές συναινέσεις, σε σχέση με τον τρόπο μετάβασης στο νέο τηλεοπτικό τοπίο.

»Ήρθε η ώρα, νομίζω, όλα τα κόμματα να κινηθούν με γνώμονα την υπεράσπιση του δημοσίου συμφέροντος και όχι με γνώμονα την υπεράσπιση ειδικών, ιδιαίτερων συμφερόντων».
[...]
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1500108248​


----------



## nickel (Oct 26, 2016)

Sore losers!

Ακούς την ανακοίνωση της Γεροβασίλη μετά την αναγγελία της απόφασης του ΣτΕ και νιώθεις ένα άσχημο ρίγος.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 27, 2016)

Λες για εκεί που έκανε ευθεία επίθεση στο ΣτΕ, υπονοώντας ότι η απόφασή του είναι αμαρτωλή δεδομένου ότι θεώρησαν νόμιμα τα μνημόνια;


----------



## nickel (Oct 27, 2016)

Καλημέρα. Μπαγιάτεψε πια: έχουν όλοι (πολλοί, τέλος πάντων) πει το μακρύ τους και το κοντό τους για την απόφαση και για τις δηλώσεις της εκπροσώπου και του υπουργού και έχουν διαμορφωθεί οι προσωπικές απόψεις. Δεν νιώθω την ανάγκη να σχολιάσω τώρα, αφού έχω γράψει την άποψή μου και αλλού στο νήμα. Θεωρώ ότι, ακόμα και αν στήριζε το ΣτΕ κάπως τις πρόσφατες εξελίξεις, η κυβέρνηση μεθόδευσε με λάθος (τρυφερά το λέω) τρόπο τη διαμόρφωση του τηλεοπτικού τοπίου και θα θεωρούνταν ανωμαλία μέχρι να έρθει ο επόμενος να το αλλάξει. Αυτό συμβαίνει πάντα όταν αλαζονικές κυβερνήσεις δεν αναζητούν συναινέσεις. Σε δουλειά να βρισκόμαστε. Και τώρα πάλι θα συνεχίσουμε να ασχολούμαστε με αυτή την κουταμάρα, τον πόλεμο κατά της διαπλοκής τάχατε, για να υπηρετηθεί το σαχλό αφήγημα της κυβέρνησης που έχει καταντήσει να μιλάει στον εαυτό της μόνο και τους αμετανόητους φίλους της. Στο μεταξύ, η οικονομία θα διαλύεται και οι δημιουργικοί Έλληνες θα τραβούν τα μαλλιά τους αν δεν μπορούν να δώσουν προσωπικές λύσεις έξω από τον αλλοπρόσαλλο κόσμο που καταφέραμε όλοι μας να στήσουμε, ετούτοι εδώ σαν κερασάκι στην τούρτα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 27, 2016)

Δεν έχω διαβάσει και πολλά για την πρόσφατη εξέλιξη, αλλά βρήκα πολύ εύστοχο (ή, τουλάχιστον, κοντά στον δικό μου τρόπο σκέψης) το κείμενο του Αντώνη Καρπετόπουλου που μου στείλανε.

http://karpetshow.gr/blog/mia-akoma-elliniki-farsa


----------



## SBE (Oct 28, 2016)

Επιτέλους με βοήθησε το άρθρο να καταλάβω πώς έγινε να βγει η απόφαση του ΣτΕ κατόπιν εορτής. Όλοι ήξεραν ότι περιμένουμε απόφαση του ΣτΕ, αλλά προχωρούσαν σαν να μη συμβαίνει τίποτα. Μα είμαστε σοβαροί;


----------



## rogne (Oct 28, 2016)

Έτσι πάει το πράμα, δες τι γίνεται και με τις περικοπές σε μισθούς/συντάξεις: πρώτα κόβουμε (γιατί "υπάρχουν δεσμεύσεις"), μετά αποφασίζει το ΣτΕ και, ανάλογα με το τι συμφέρει κάθε φορά, εφαρμόζεται (λιγότερο, περισσότερο ή καθόλου) η απόφαση. Διότι τη χώρα δεν την κυβερνούν δικασταί, αλλά [συμπληρώστε]...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 28, 2016)

...αλλά οι εκλεγμένες κυβερνήσεις της. Και προσωπικά, δεν υποχωρώ ούτε μισό εκατοστό από αυτή τη θέση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 28, 2016)

Σε ποια χώρα κυβερνούν οι δικαστές και τι είδους πολίτευμα είναι;

Το ΣτΕ πώς ακριβώς θα αποφασίσει εκ των προτέρων αν είναι συνταγματικός ένας νόμος ή όχι; Οι νόμοι δεν κατατίθενται στο ΣτΕ προς εξέταση, καταλήγουν εκεί μετά από προσφυγή. Το ΣτΕ ακυρώνει διοικητικές πράξεις, δεν ακυρώνει καν νόμους. Τους νόμους μπορεί να τους ψηφίσει και να τους ακυρώσει η βουλή και μόνον η βουλή.


----------



## nickel (Oct 29, 2016)

Προς το παρόν, δεν θέλω να σκέφτομαι το ενδεχόμενο να προτείνουν τον Βύρωνα Πολύδωρα ως το μη αμφιλεγόμενο πρόσωπο για την προεδρία του ΕΣΡ.

Δύο κείμενα που μου άρεσαν (χωρίς να σημαίνει ότι συμφωνώ με όλα τα σημεία τους):

Παντελής Μπουκάλας στην Καθημερινή 28/10/2016:
*27 χρόνια, 17 νόμοι*
[...] Όσο θα εξαπολύονται, πάντως, όλα αυτά τα χαιρέκακα και απαιτητικά, ας εξοικονομηθούν πέντε λεπτά σιωπηρού αναστοχασμού. Ίσως τότε κατανοήσουν όλες οι δυνάμεις πως η ήττα είναι συνολικά του πολιτικού συστήματος. Το οποίο επί 27 χρόνια, και έπειτα από 17 νόμους, αδυνατεί να πείσει τους πολίτες πως όσα προβλέπονται περί ισονομίας και ισοπολιτείας δεν είναι λόγια του αέρα. [...]​
Και από το άρθρο του εκδότη αρχισυντάκτη στα χτεσινά Νέα:
ΨΕΥΤΟΠΟΛΕΜΟΣ
ΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΥΣΗ: 28/10/2016 08:00

Ο λύκος δεν γίνεται σε μια νύχτα χορτοφάγος. Όσοι ήλπιζαν ότι οι κυβερνώντες θα συμμορφώνονταν στη συνταγματική τάξη μετά την απόφαση του ΣτΕ δεν χρειάστηκε να περιμένουν ούτε ώς το ξημέρωμα για να αντιληφθούν πόσο αφελείς ήταν. Αν στην πολιτική το λάθος παράγει λάθος, έτσι και στα θεσμικά η εκτροπή παράγει εκτροπή.
Ξεκινά λοιπόν νέος γύρος περιπετειών από Δευτέρα. Μετά την προφανώς αντισυνταγματική απόπειρα αδειοδότησης, που είχε ως αποτέλεσμα να κριθεί άκυρος ο νόμος Παππά, έπεται μια ρύθμιση για προσωρινή αδειοδότηση ωσότου συγκροτηθεί το ΕΣΡ, που ήταν και είναι το μόνο αρμόδιο. Αν τα νομικά είναι στον άνεμο, το πολιτικό στήσιμο παραμένει ίδιο: οι ενδιαφερόμενοι καλούνται να πληρώσουν, άλλως καταγγέλλονται ότι νέμονται τζάμπα τις συχνότητες που ανήκουν στον ελληνικό λαό. Σωστό ενδεχομένως, μόνο που οι κυβερνώντες δεν δικαιούνται να τις εκποιήσουν — έστω και προσωρινά. Κάτι που δεν τους εμποδίζει να πουλάνε οικόπεδα στον ουρανό. Και θα συνεχίσουν να το κάνουν όσο θα εμφανίζονται αγοραστές. Για να ακολουθήσουν νέες δίκες και να φανεί πόσο αντέχει η Δικαιοσύνη.
Μπορεί η απόφαση του ΣτΕ να επέτρεψε στους κυβερνώντες να διευρύνουν το μέτωπο των πολιτικών τους αντιπάλων. Ωστόσο η σκηνοθεσία είναι διακριτή. Η κυβέρνηση δεν ενδιαφέρεται να αδειοδοτήσει τα κανάλια. Ο στόχος της είναι άλλος, και μάλιστα διπλός. Αφενός να διαλύσει τον κλάδο, απορρυθμίζοντάς τον με τρόπο που να δημιουργήσει συνθήκες διαρκούς οικονομικής αιμορραγίας. Αφετέρου να εμφανίζεται σε πόλεμο με τους «ισχυρούς», την ώρα που η πολιτική της τσακίζει τους αδύναμους. Καλύτερα όμως να εμφανίζεσαι ότι μάχεσαι τους δικαστές και τα ΜΜΕ, αντί να φαίνεσαι να ψεκάζεις χημικά τους συνταξιούχους που φτωχοποιείς και θα φτωχοποιήσεις κι άλλο.
Θα πείτε, η κοινωνία δεν καταπίνει αμάσητο αυτό το παραμύθι. Σωστό — ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ καταποντίζεται στις δημοσκοπήσεις. Αλλά το παραμύθι της μητέρας όλων των μαχών με τα κανάλια είναι για να κρατήσει στη γραμμή βουλευτές, στελέχη και τη βάση που έχει απομείνει στους κυβερνώντες. Ό,τι κι αν λένε, δεν μπορούν να διαφοροποιηθούν χωρίς να κατηγορηθούν για συνέργεια με τα «συμφέροντα».
Συμπέρασμα: ζούμε έναν ψευτοπόλεμο που έχει όμως πραγματικά θύματα. Τα μέσα ενημέρωσης και τους ανθρώπους τους.
http://www.tanea.gr/opinions/all-opinions/article/5401918/pseytopolemos/​


----------



## rogne (Oct 29, 2016)

> Η κυβέρνηση δεν ενδιαφέρεται να αδειοδοτήσει τα κανάλια. Ο στόχος της είναι άλλος, και μάλιστα διπλός. Αφενός να διαλύσει τον κλάδο, απορρυθμίζοντάς τον με τρόπο που να δημιουργήσει συνθήκες διαρκούς οικονομικής αιμορραγίας. Αφετέρου να εμφανίζεται σε πόλεμο με τους «ισχυρούς», την ώρα που η πολιτική της τσακίζει τους αδύναμους.



Όσο σωστό κι αν είναι το "αφετέρου" (προσωπικά δεν αμφιβάλλω καθόλου), πώς να το δεχτείς από κάποιον που ισχυρίζεται το "αφενός"; Ποια κυβέρνηση μπορεί να θέλει "να διαλύσει τον κλάδο", τον οποίο, συστηματικά και ανελέητα, και σε όλα τα επίπεδα, διέλυσαν επί σχεδόν μια δεκαετία τα αφεντικά των ΜΜΕ, δηλαδή, συνεκδοχικά, ο ίδιος άνθρωπος που τώρα ισχυρίζεται ότι "θέλει να τον διαλύσει" η κυβέρνηση; Εδώ μιλάμε για χοντρό δούλεμα εκατέρεθων...


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 29, 2016)

Το σημαντικό του θέματος κατά την γνώμη μου είναι ότι η κυβέρνηση έχει ασχοληθεί με το θέμα λες και είναι κάποιο μείζον θέμα που χρειάζεται άμεσα ρύθμιση κι από το οποίο το κράτος έχει να αποκομίσει πολλά, όταν μιλάμε για ένα θέμα τριτοτέταρτης σημασίας σε μια κατακρεουργημένη χώρα. Την στιγμή που η κυβέρνηση τρολάρει τον κόσμο για τα 250 εκατομμύρια που θα κέρδιζε σε βάθος δεκαετίας, τα ληξιπρόθεσμα χρέη των πολιτών προς το δημόσιο έχουν αυξηθεί κατά 17 δις (από τότε που ανέλαβαν) και ως το τέλος της χρονιάς μάλλον θα ισοφαρίσουν το σκορ των προηγούμενων (19 δις σε δύο χρόνια).

Το να πληρώσουν τα κανάλια για μόνιμες και νόμιμες άδειες είναι κάτι που απλώς θα βοηθήσει στο αίσθημα δικαίου, μια και 25 εκατομμύρια τον χρόνο είναι ποσό ανύπαρκτο για έναν προϋπολογισμό 50 δις.


----------



## nickel (Oct 30, 2016)

rogne said:


> δηλαδή, συνεκδοχικά


Έκανα μόνο μια διόρθωση: «άρθρο του αρχισυντάκτη». Υποθέτω. Το γνωστό ανώνυμο άρθρο. Ο οποίος αρχισυντάκτης υποθέτω ότι δεν θεωρεί τον εαυτό του υπεύθυνο, ούτε καν συνεκδοχικά, για τη διάλυση των ΜΜΕ.


----------



## Earion (Oct 30, 2016)

*Έμεινα... Πολύδωρας!*​ 
Χριστόφορος Κάσδαγλης, 29 Οκτ. 2016​ 
.............

Αλλά για να δούμε ακόμα καλύτερα τα κυβερνητικά λάθη και τις παραλείψεις, αρκεί να εξετάσουμε πώς διαμορφώθηκαν τα δύο μπλοκ που αντιπαρατέθηκαν στην υπόθεση των τηλεοπτικών αδειών:

Από τη μια οι καναλάρχες δημιούργησαν ένα αρκετά ευρύ μέτωπο στο οποίο συμμετείχαν τα περισσότερα κόμματα της αντιπολίτευσης, οι εργαζόμενοι στα κανάλια, η Ένωση Συντακτών, η μεγάλη πλειοψηφία των ΜΜΕ και, σύμφωνα με την κυβερνητική αφήγηση, η πλειοψηφία του ΣτΕ. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι απέτυχαν να εντάξουν στο μέτωπό τους, τουλάχιστον φανερά, την Κομισιόν —αλλά όπως αποδείχτηκε δεν τους ήταν απαραίτητη.

Απέναντι σ’ αυτό το μέτωπο η κυβέρνηση ουσιαστικά δεν αντιπαρέταξε καμία συμμαχία, παρά μόνο τον εαυτό της. Για μία ακόμη φορά άφησε έξω από την εξίσωση την κοινωνία, η οποία μπορεί να ήταν σύμφωνη με την ιδέα να ρυθμιστεί το τηλεοπτικό τοπίο και να πληρώσουν οι καναλάρχες για τη χρήση των συχνοτήτων, αφέθηκε όμως να παρακολουθεί έκπληκτη μια εξεζητημένη μεθόδευση που παρέπεμπε περισσότερο σε σύγκρουση —και διαπραγμάτευση— μηχανισμών εξουσίας, παρά στην υλοποίηση ενός ώριμου δημοκρατικού αιτήματος. Ειδικά δε μετά την έκβαση της διαδικασίας αδειοδότησης, η κοινωνία δυσκολευόταν να αντιληφθεί τη σημασία της αντικατάστασης των κυρίων Βαρδινογιάννη και Κοντομηνά από τους κυρίους Μαρινάκη και Σαββίδη, ή έστω και Καλογρίτσα, ή την ανάγκη να απολυθούν πολλές εκατοντάδες εργαζόμενοι στα κανάλια.

Είναι αλήθεια ότι η διαδικασία του εγκλεισμού των καναλαρχών επί τρεις μέρες στη Γενική Γραμματεία Τύπου μπορεί να ικανοποιούσε κάποια ένστικτα «ταξικού μίσους» μικρής μερίδας της κοινής γνώμης, αλλά αυτό σε καμία περίπτωση δεν ήταν αρκετό, ιδίως στις σημερινές συνθήκες της κρίσης. Άλλωστε και οι Ρωμαίοι κάτι ήξεραν που φρόντιζαν να παρέχουν στην ίδια αυτή μερίδα άρτον και θεάματα: γνώριζαν ότι τα θεάματα από μόνα τους δεν είναι αρκετά...

Το μεγαλύτερο σφάλμα της κυβέρνησης ήταν, νομίζω, η απώλεια της επαφής με τους εργαζόμενους στα κανάλια, που ολοκληρώθηκε εκ των υστέρων και από πρωτοφανή σπουδή για το κλείσιμο των καναλιών. Σε όλη αυτή τη διαδικασία δεν έσπευσαν να μιλήσουν μαζί τους, δεν στάθηκαν να ακούσουν τις απόψεις και τις αγωνίες τους, ούτε τις απόψεις της Ένωσης Συντακτών, δεν φρόντισαν για τις τύχες τους. Και στο τέλος κατόρθωσαν να τους ταυτίσουν με την εργοδοσία και να τους βάλουν απέναντί τους, λες και εκείνοι ήταν ο εχθρός.

Τελικά, ο μόνος σύμμαχος που φάνηκε να διαθέτει η κυβέρνηση σ’ αυτή τη μείζονα αντιπαράθεση ήταν το ... Ινστιτούτο της Φλωρεντίας.

Καθόμουν λοιπόν και σκεφτόμουν πώς έγινε και σ’ ένα πεδίο όπου η κυβέρνηση είχε όλη την πρωτοβουλία των κινήσεων ενώ η αντιπολίτευση όλη την ευθύνη για τη μακρά περίοδο ανομίας τελικά χάθηκε το παιχνίδι, και προσπαθούσα να καταλάβω.

Κι έπειτα, ήρθε ο Πολύδωρας...​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 30, 2016)

Το 2018, η Χειμερινή Ολυμπιάδα θα διοργανωθεί στην Πιονγκτσάνγκ της Νότιας Κορέας, της χώρας όπου ως γνωστόν έχει την έδρα της η Samsung. Θα ακολουθήσει το 2020, η «κανονική» Ολυμπιάδα, στο Τόκιο.

Όπως γνωρίζουμε όλοι, η Ιαπωνία δεν τα έχει πάει σπουδαία ως τώρα τον πόλεμο στις φορητές ψηφιακές συσκευές που συνηθίσαμε να λέμε «εξυπνόφωνα». Έτσι, δεν είναι τυχαίο που έριξε το γάντι στους Νοτιοκορεάτες ανακοινώνοντας τον στόχο της να οργανώσει αγώνες που θα μεταδοθούν εξ ολοκλήρου με κινητή τηλεφωνία 5ης γενιάς και θέτοντάς τους μπροστά σε δυσυπέρβλητα προβλήματα ανταγωνισμού (δυο χρόνια λιγότερα είναι μεγάλο διάστημα, τα στάνταρ της 5ης γενιάς είναι ακόμα ρευστά και όποιος επιβάλει τα δικά του θα αποκομίσει μεγάλα κέρδη) με αποτέλεσμα ορατά προβλήματα στην κορεάτικη πλευρά του λόφου.

Και τι μας νοιάζουν εμάς όλα αυτά; Εδώ έχουμε [... προσθέτουμε σειρά προβλημάτων κατά βούληση...], τα κινητά 5ης γενιάς μάς μάραναν; Εμάς, τους απλούς πολίτες, ίσως όχι. Μού φαίνεται όμως αδιανόητο (όχι όμως και ακατανόητο, δυστυχώς) να μη συνειδητοποιοιεί τόσο η πολιτική ηγεσία της χώρας, όσο και οι κεφαλαιοκράτες της (όρος επιλεγμένος με ειρωνική χροιά) ότι ένας διαγωνισμός για τηλεοπτικές άδειες δεκαετούς (2017-2027) προοπτικής σήμερα είτε ανοίγει μια τρύπα στο νερό είτε δημιουργεί άλλον έναν τομέα όπου η δημόσια γραφειοκρατία θα προσπαθεί με απαγορευτικές διατάξεις να εμποδίσει την τεχνολογική εξέλιξη να διαδοθεί στη χώρα.

Βλέπετε, ο στόχος της κινητής τηλεφωνίας 5ης γενιάς είναι να μεταδίδει τηλεοπτική εικόνα υψηλής ποιότητας στα κινητά μας. Και όσο (πόσο, όμως) και να καθυστερήσει η έλευση της τεχνολογίας στην Ελλάδα, σίγουρα θα καλύψει πάνω από το δεύτερο μισό της επίμαχης δεκαετίας.

Οπότε, για ποιον ακριβώς λόγο (πέρα από τη συντήρηση των κεκτημένων, προφανώς) πουλάει ή αγοράζει κανείς σήμερα δεκαετή δικαιώματα και δεν ετοιμάζονται όλοι να τοποθετηθούν στους επερχόμενους νέους τεχνολογικούς δρόμους;


----------

